# Any guys or gals out there living in spain but working on the rigs in uk??



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just wondered if your in the same situation now as what I will be when i re-locate to spain?
Any advise on what tax i pay or the best way to do things. Its a bit different i think if your on a 2on/off rotation.? any advise or experiences you have had would be great. I have contacted a british accountant out in spain and waiting for a reply,hopefully he/she will be in touch soon.
thanks all
Gaz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gaz967 said:


> Just wondered if your in the same situation now as what I will be when i re-locate to spain?
> Any advise on what tax i pay or the best way to do things. Its a bit different i think if your on a 2on/off rotation.? any advise or experiences you have had would be great. I have contacted a british accountant out in spain and waiting for a reply,hopefully he/she will be in touch soon.
> thanks all
> Gaz


I know of a couple of families who's husbands work on oil rigs, but I only see them at the childrens school which is closed til Sept

My knowledge of the tax situation is that if you're in Spain for more than 183 days then you pay tax in Spain, if not, you pay tax in the UK. My OH works in the UK and is there for more than 183 days, so pays his taxes, NI etc there!! HE, not me can claim child allowance for the kid from the UK because HE is the one paying into the system there. Thats quite important, cos your wife cant claim if she's in Spain with the kids and if you pay tax in Spain, neither can you

Jo xxx


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Jo..yeh that makes sense



jojo said:


> I know of a couple of families who's husbands work on oil rigs, but I only see them at the childrens school which is closed til Sept
> 
> My knowledge of the tax situation is that if you're in Spain for more than 183 days then you pay tax in Spain, if not, you pay tax in the UK. My OH works in the UK and is there for more than 183 days, so pays his taxes, NI etc there!! HE, not me can claim child allowance for the kid from the UK because HE is the one paying into the system there. Thats quite important, cos your wife cant claim if she's in Spain with the kids and if you pay tax in Spain, neither can you
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

In our girl's school there seem to be quite a lot of couples in this situation for some reason! Ie partner working away on oil rigs or in the oil industry... Certainly expat Spain is a good place to be for the family in the meantime, and a lovely place to spend your time off,

Daisy


----------



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Just wondered if your in the same situation now as what I will be when i re-locate to spain?
> Any advise on what tax i pay or the best way to do things. Its a bit different i think if your on a 2on/off rotation.? any advise or experiences you have had would be great. I have contacted a british accountant out in spain and waiting for a reply,hopefully he/she will be in touch soon.
> thanks all
> Gaz


Hi Gaz,
I also work in the oil industry,(10 Years) and live in spain. Jo Jo is correct about the 183 days rules. I am in a slightly different situation to you in that i dont work on the rigs. I work on survey ships. I assume the rigs you are on are in UK waters, not norwegian waters.
Spaceman


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*rigs*

yes mate, in uk waters.
I just want to make sure i know exactly what im supposed to be doing with tax stuff when im PAYE living in spain. as far as i can gather I think its pretty much the same,no changes.




spaceman said:


> Hi Gaz,
> I also work in the oil industry,(10 Years) and live in spain. Jo Jo is correct about the 183 days rules. I am in a slightly different situation to you in that i dont work on the rigs. I work on survey ships. I assume the rigs you are on are in UK waters, not norwegian waters.
> Spaceman


----------



## texr (Aug 6, 2009)

hi, 
I'm in a similar boat, 
have been mulling this over for a while, with my wife, we have a 1 year old too.

I'm on a 2on/3off rota and have been wondering what its like for all those folk who travel back to the UK for work... is it worth it with all the travelling?
I know its not far, the only hassle is I'm northern North sea and can get fogged on quite a bit (although, its not been too bad lately)

Also, would i be right in saying that, due to my rota i will be in Spain for over the 183 days barrier. Does this mean i pay Spanish Tax? if thats the case then i wouldnt expect to be liable for UK tax?
Ideally, I would like a job elsewhere, possibly on a month on/off basis to try and avoid the tax altogether....

sorry gaz, hope i havent hijacked your thread. I too would like to hear from those in the same boat.


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*hijacking thread lol*

No u havnt hijacked my thread mate lol.....
what field r u on mate? im on the Brents. and yeh its crossed my mind about the fog situation but im not going to let it get my way. Probably expect a few times to get stuck on here and there but so what, i wouldnt let it bother you. especially if you got 3 off not 2 off like me.
Im no expert on the tax thing but im sure your right in what your saying.
when and where r u thinking of locating to?
Gaz




texr said:


> hi,
> I'm in a similar boat,
> have been mulling this over for a while, with my wife, we have a 1 year old too.
> 
> ...


----------



## texr (Aug 6, 2009)

the brents..... ????? lol

I'm on the ninians, so i'd expect you feel the same fog delays i do!!

have you thought about where you will try and settle?

we've not got much of an idea as to where, we know more what we'd like to have in that place, wherever it is.

obviously the airports are the main issue for us.....
have you looked at the logistics of flying to and fro? how would you do it?

initially we'd thought of being on the coast, but a pool would certainly help us to live further inland, with a half hour or so drive to the beach.... 
and the schools for us too would be an important factor......

all this is so we can make an informed decision, we're not looking to move until November next year... mortgage fixed until then etc, 
typically if we could rent our house i suppose we would do it sooner and rent over in Spain, but its a large 4 bedroom place and would be a little hesitant to rent it with all our gear in it etc, but never say never.......


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Ninians lol*

I was on all the ninians and the merchison doing the deluge (rope access) up until about 2 yrs ago..ish.
Were not entirly sure where to go yet, definatly within an hours radius of alicante. I dont think flights are too much hassle..plenty of em either alicante or valencia.
Were still in 2 minds about being on the coast or inland. i fancy a finca in the sticks somewhere but our lass might get a bit lonely. Were going over next month to look at the area and try and make a decision on the exact area.

How long u been in the ninians? Whats ya job?
Laters Gaz



texr said:


> the brents..... ????? lol
> 
> I'm on the ninians, so i'd expect you feel the same fog delays i do!!
> 
> ...


----------



## texr (Aug 6, 2009)

i've probably worked with you at some stage then mate, i'm a mechie.
i've been here a while now, was on when you guys did the deluge on central
so have probably bumped into you a few times......

seems flights to alicante are best way forward.... so going to look for somewhere within a resonable drive, no more than an hour, less would be great!

was thinking about the coast, but would even stretch a bit inland, not too far though, as long as beach is within a half hour drive max and the place we get would have to have a pool.

would rent initially, and after a year or so look to buy, when we know where we would like to settle for a bit.

ideally, would like to get a move to africa or middle east, for sake of better rota, and missing out on tax issues.....

just thinking... you'd have worked with Harold... the norwegian??


----------

